# PMBOK Summary



## albiladi (30 يوليو 2008)

إلى الأخوة الذين يستعدون للتقديم لامتحان Pmp , الملف المرفق آمل أن تجدوه مفيداً لكم


----------



## Jamal (31 يوليو 2008)

جزاك الله كل الخير


----------



## E.Mohamed Hendy (31 يوليو 2008)

Thx alot
best wishes


----------



## agaa (12 أغسطس 2008)

شكرا لك على الملخص


----------



## يوسف أديب فكري (13 أغسطس 2008)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## حامد الجمال (17 أغسطس 2008)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااا
جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## قلم معماري (17 سبتمبر 2008)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## عبدالقادر حجاج (24 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرا يا جميل على الهدية الجميلة


----------



## مهندس إنتاج (25 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## kingprocess (25 نوفمبر 2008)

*شكرا جزيلا*​


----------



## mohdelmatteet (25 نوفمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيراً ووفقك لكل خير


----------



## م اشرف الكرم (25 نوفمبر 2008)

ملخص رائع ووافي 
وسريع لمحتويات ال Pmbpk

كل الشكر لك اخي الكريم


----------



## msq2006 (9 نوفمبر 2009)

many thanks


----------



## sallam1998 (9 نوفمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا وزادك علما وعملا


----------



## بودى59 (9 نوفمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## HAMDY MAHMOUD (1 يوليو 2010)

شكرا جزيلا اخى الكريم ولكن لى سؤال انا حددت الامتحان وسيكون الشهر القادم ان شاء الله
فهل يكون المرجع الاساسى لى هو كتاب ريتا مع fastrack ام كتاب الPMBOK


----------



## ايمن حسين (29 ديسمبر 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## heshamtaher (2 يناير 2012)

thaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaanks


----------



## lostlove515 (3 يناير 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا وجعله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## crown2 (14 أبريل 2015)

thanx alot


----------



## engsamb (21 أبريل 2015)

شكرا ملخص مختصر سريع


----------

